# Corpsing a Bucky Skull video HELP



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

I tripped across a corpsing video and now I am unable to find it. It showed corpsing a Bucky skull using tissue/paper towels and watered down glue. He used tooth picks to move and position the paper towels. Can anyone point me to this video?

-Stygma


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not sure of the specific video but if you look for 'snot rag paper mache' or 'snot rag mache', then you will find tutorials on it. I remember seeing a vid like that a long time ago but it also could have been glue with cotton.

I'll help you with your search and see if I run across anything.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you talking about "Season Of Shadows" on youtube?


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

Bayou, thank you. Devil, I don't know. I would have to see the video to know. I will do a search.

-Stygma


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

Devil, that's not it. What I saw was a tutorial using paper towel/kleenex and watered down glue. A toothpick was used to move/shift the paper towel around on the skull.

-Stygma


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

This was a video tutorial.

-Stygma


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

Devil, that was it! Found it on seasonofshadows.com. YOU ROCK!!!! Thank you!

-Stygma


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad you found what you were looking for. This forum is awesome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwwww...Devil....:devil:..your rock....!!!! Well done sir..errr....ahhh...Well done Devil....


----------

